# iPad Air 2 2015



## Alias (11 Septembre 2015)

L'iPad Air 2 n'a pas été renouvelé lors de la keynote de rentrée …

Même si je comprends que la gamme est désormais très bien équilibrée, je suis un peu déçu car renouvelant mon iPad tous les 2 ans, mon Air a besoin d'un successeur !

A votre avis, est-il judicieux de prendre un Air 2 (à partir du 16/09 pour iOS9) ? Apple ne va-t-elle pas nous refaire le coup de l'iPad Retina, remplacé au bout que quelques mois ?

Je pense que nous sommes un certain nombre à avoir cette réflexion !!!

D'avance, merci.


----------



## lineakd (11 Septembre 2015)

@Alias, c'est tout à fait possible qu'il nous refasse le même coup.
L'ipad air est une très belle tablette mais il vrai les 2 go en tram de l'air 2 font toute la différence sur l'app safari et tu aurais toutes les fonctionnalités de l'ios 9.
Je ne changerais pas mon air 2 que si les prochains ipads ont les mêmes caméras et le 3dtouch que les iphones donc pas avant l'année prochaine. Peut-être...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Septembre 2015)

L'iPad pro vient de sortir, c'est pour moi le remplaçant de l'iPad air 2... A quoi d'autre t'attendu tu?


----------



## city1 (12 Septembre 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> L'iPad pro vient de sortir, c'est pour moi le remplaçant de l'iPad air 2... A quoi d'autre t'attendu tu?



Surement à un "ipad pro" mais au format d'un ipad normal


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Septembre 2015)

C'est déjà fini le 10 pouces, vive le 12! Pour la mobilité il vont garder la gamme "mini". La gamme air est appelée à disparaître à mon avis....


----------



## Alias (12 Septembre 2015)

Oui j'aurais adoré un pro (clavier, pencil, A9) au format du Air2. Du coup je pense garder mon Air1 ...


----------



## lineakd (12 Septembre 2015)

@Alias, tu peux en ajoutant un clavier Bluetooth et un stylet comme le jot Touch (qui ne fonctionne pas avec les nouveaux écrans du air 2,  mini 4 ou le pro).
Sur le forum, tu trouveras un sujet de discussion sur les stylets sur iOS.
@Moumou92, le 8" est trop petit pour mon utilisation en mobilité. L'air 2 et le 5s font un couple parfait dans ma besace.
Je suis déçu pour l'iPad pro pourtant c'est ce genre de taille que je recherche même plus grand.


----------



## panany (18 Septembre 2015)

moi j hésite un peu...

je voudrais acquérir un ipad ... je n ai aucun besoin gourmand .. utilisation internet musique mkv (3GB )

pensez vous que je puisse partir sur un ipad air 32? ou que je face un effort financier pour un ipad air 2 64 :/


----------



## lineakd (18 Septembre 2015)

@panany, l'effort mais est-ce le moment?


----------



## panany (18 Septembre 2015)

ouai mais bon j en ai besoin en ce moment avant le début de la saison sportive ou je serais souvent en deplacement... car sinon si je l achete pour la fin de saison cela ne servira a rien ^^


----------



## lineakd (18 Septembre 2015)

@panany, l'ipad air 2 mais regarde aussi le mini 4 qui est le frère jumeau en 8".


----------



## panany (18 Septembre 2015)

non je ne veu pas de mini c est trop petit l écran 
je trouve quil n y a pas assez d ecart avec mon iphone


----------



## city1 (18 Septembre 2015)

Si pas besoin de gros besoin, tu peux te tourner vers un Ipad air 32 Go. Il reste un produit d'actualité léger fluide et puissant


----------



## panany (19 Septembre 2015)

mes besoins sont juste lire des mkv de 3gb environ musique ... internet et voila quoi 

tu penses que ce serait suffisant city1?


----------



## city1 (19 Septembre 2015)

oui largement l'ipad air 1 et 32 Go seront très suffisants. Elle reste une très bonne tablette d'actualité, pas du tout obsolète


----------



## panany (19 Septembre 2015)

ok  merci de ton aide 

comme je l ai mis sur un autre sujet cet ipad me servira de complement a mon mac book air mi 2012 et je prendrai l ipad en deplacement comme ca ca laissera au repos mon ordi un peu


----------



## city1 (19 Septembre 2015)

ok bon achat


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Septembre 2015)

Je viens de commander le air 2 64 cellulaire. J'ai regardé sur consomac, tous les iPad sont au vert: s'ils devaient être renouvelés bientôt, ils seraient à l'orange, généralement consomac sont fiables, quand ils disent qu'on peut acheter, on peut les croire. L'iPad pro est effectivement la seule nouveauté iPad en haut de gamme, comme l'an dernier l'iMac retina le seul nouvel iMac.
J'ai hâte de recevoir le mien, je remplace un iPad 3 Retina qui fête ses 3 ans, et qui est tout de même à la peine question fluidité!


----------

